# Which plant is this?



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am having trouble finding out which plant this is, I can't remember what it's called as I bought it a year & a half ago.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like _Bacopa caroliniana_


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

I have it too, don't know the name


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bacopa caroliniana is the one, thank you Aquasox. I have spent quite a long time to try & find the name but isn't in the "common aquarium plant" listings search, & couldn't find on any webiste for local pet shops either. It is a great plant, my fish love hiding in & the shimp love it too & is easy to grow. I had bought 3 pieces from a local shop & now I have it growing in all 4 of my tanks like crazy.


----------

